# Lots of free patterns!



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know whether this site is well-known, but I have only just come across it myself. It's called Elann. It has lots of free patterns - but you do have to register as a member, first (free registration).

Link: google: Free Patterns - Elann

Hope you find something interesting ...


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's a link:
http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks. I will check it out. I love finding new sources.


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cool site. Just when I think I've seen them all, another one pops up. Thank you very much!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm pleased it's of interest.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

They have some great yarn deals. I get the weekly letter about what's on sale.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Had to add to my pattern collection. <G>


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you ! Just checked it out , lovely patterns &#128077;


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks some nice patterns.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Kerry ~ I have used this site for years & years & always recommend it to anyone I know just beginning to knit! It's the only place I know of that has pattern sales for up to 95% off on top of their free patterns. I love their full bag bargains & I think I'll order one today so thanks for reminding me.
Happy Knitting ~ Sherry


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Their yarn deals, as said above, are great. As is the yarn. And they are very helpful. And your package is shipped promptly. And, yes, I have purcashed lots of yarn from them.
And they have nice free patterns as well as patterns on sale. Anything else?


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I just got two links for real nice patterns. Lets you decide which language to use.

http://www.coatsgmbh.de/
http://wwwgarnstudio.com/lang/de/kategori_oversikt.php

Maybe some of you want to give it a try.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Another site for lots of patterns I may never get to, but love to look and dream of making. Just not enough time or yarn in the world for them all.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Lots of pretty lacey things. I'm glad I am taking the lace course by 1234.Vique.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I love lace, too, but haven't gained enough experience to try it yet.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

What lovely shawl patterns on this site. I go green with envy when I see the gorgeous shawls knitted by KP members.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

If you haven't already purchased any Elann yarn, give them a try. Beautiful yarn and fabulous prices, especially in their specials or bargains with fast shipping.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> Here's a link:
> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx


Thanks Kerry Anne & Punkin. There is a nice selection of CHEMO hats and turbans FREE here.


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

"I love lace, too, but haven't gained enough experience to try it yet."

Just try it! If you can yo, k2tog, ssk,you can make lace. Start with the easy fan stitch for confidence and you'll be off & running! It's my favorite type of knitting.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

maggieme said:


> Punkin51 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a link:
> ...


Yes, I noticed the chemo hats - really nice designs. I have been wanting to knit some to provide for cancer patients, so I have downloaded a few patterns.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Vaike said:


> "I love lace, too, but haven't gained enough experience to try it yet."
> 
> Just try it! If you can yo, k2tog, ssk,you can make lace. Start with the easy fan stitch for confidence and you'll be off & running! It's my favorite type of knitting.


Thank you. I will try knitting lace in the near future. At the moment i am struggling to knit intarsia. It has proved extremely challenging!


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

Kerry Anne,
I've been knitting for almost 30 yrs and never tackled intarsia! You are brave! Lace is easier - only one color at a time.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

That sounds good. I might try lace - just for a rest, lol!


----------

